

Ask HN: Web forms normalizer - tilt

I remember a link being submitted a while ago on HN, it was an useful resource providing a way to "normalize" the aspect of web forms among different browsers (OSes). 
It was some sort of a framework for web forms.<p>I found different other solutions but I'm not able to find this specific tool. Any hint?
======
roam
If you mean the rendering of form fields across browsers and OS, you're
probably looking for Uniform: <http://uniformjs.com/>.

~~~
tilt
I remember a slightly different resource but this one helps aswell, thanks!

------
mhd
<http://formalize.me/> ?

~~~
tilt
Yep! That's it, thanks!

